# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή λουτείνης

## jk21

*Βασιζομενος σε οσα εχουμε δει 

εδω* Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*
**
εδω* Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι; *ποστ54  για την ξεκαθαρη θετικη επιδραση της λουτεινης οχι μονο στα                         καναρινια που δεν εχουν κοκκινο παραγοντα ,αλλα σαφεστατα και σε αυτα που εχουν στο φτερωμα τους 

εδω * Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων *ποστ 27 για οσους ειτε εκτροφεις παπαγαλων ειτε καθε πουλιου θεωρουν οτι δεν μπορουν να δωσουν κατι πληρες στα πουλια τους και εχουν αναγκη πελλετοποιημενης διατροφης 


θα ηθελα σημερα να σας παρουσιασω σημερα ,μια νεα μου ιδεα 


που πληρει την αναγκη για παρουσια πληρους πρωτεινης λογω της παρουσιας αυγου (οχι σε υψηλη ποσοτητα που μπορει να δινεται και καθε μερα στα πουλια μας ) και μικρης ποσοτητας γαλακτος (παραλληλης πηγης ασβεστιου και βιτ d3 ) ,αλλα και αρακα που το μαγειρεμα του στη συγκεκριμενη συνταγη αναστελλει θετικα καθε αντιδιατροφικο παραγοντα της ωμης χρησης του
*http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...08814608003427*
την αναγκη για πληθωρα βιταμινων ,μεταλλικων στοιχειων και αντιοξειδωτικων ,που μπορει να δωσει ο ταραξακος *dandelion ) και ο αρακας ( pea )σαν τροφες φυτικες αλλα και καθε αλλο λαχανικο πχ πιπερια κοκκινη ,σπανακι ,σεσκουλο ,ζωχοι που θα μπορουσαν να μπουν στη θεση τους ή σαν μερος της συνταγης   ,ολα πολυ καλες πηγες λουτεινης 

οπως φυσικα και το καλαμποκαλευρο 



Aς δουμε λοιπον τη συνταγη 


Πλενουμε καλα και καθαριζουμε τη συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα ταραξακου ή καποιου αλλου χορταρικου πλουσιου σε λουτεινη 
*http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...0000000-w.html*

οπως ο ζωχος ,το σπανακι ,το σεσκουλο ,τα kale 



μετραμε δυο κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες κατεψυγμενο αρακα 




τα βαζουμε στον πολυκοφτη multi τεμαχιζοντας τα με ενα ψαλιδι   και τα πολτοποιουμε προσθετοντας 

2 ωμα  αυγα 




1 κουταλια της σουπας ελαιολαδο

 

και δυο κουταλιες της σουπας γαλα (υψηλης παστεριωσης ή εβαπορε για να αλλοιωνεται μικροβιακα πιο δυσκολα )



Τελος αφου πολτοποιηθουν ,προσθετουμε και 4 κουταλιες της σουπας γεματες 

με καλαμποκαλευρο  

*

*και μια κουταλια της σουπας

Μελι 


**
το αποτελεσμα που θα δουμε στον πολυκοφτη τελικα θα ειναι αυτο 





Το υλικο αυτο το ψηνουμε σε προθερμασμενο κεραμικο αντικολλητικο τηγανι  (μονο κεραμικο ,οχι τεφλον !!!!! ) το οποιο εχουμε απλα αλοιψει με εναχιστο ελαιολαδο ,σε οχι δυνατη φωτια  σαν να φτιαχνουμε μια ομελετα . Δεν μας ενδιαφερει η εμφανιση της και ειτε την γυρισουμε αναποδα να ψηθει ειτε ανακαταψουμε με ξυλινη κουταλα για να ψηθει ομοιομορφα ,ειναι το ιδιο .Αφου δουμε οτι εχει σφιξει για τα καλα ,το αφηνουμε πανω στο κλειστο αλλα ζεστο ματι και ανακατευουμε σιγα σιγα να αφυδατωθει και αλλο και εχουμε τελικα αυτη τη μορφη









Μπορουμε να το δωσουμε στα πουλια ειτε ετσι 



χωρις περαιτερω επεξεργασια 

ειτε να τριψουμε 7 κουταλιες της σουπας απο την αυγοτροφη  σταδιακα πανω σε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας καλαμποκαλευρο  και να παρει αυτη την αφρατεμενη μορφη




στην μορφη αυτη μπορει να δοθει ειτε ετσι ,ειτε με την προσθηκη ελαχιστου ελαιολαδου που θα δωσει πατε υφη ,αναλογα με τα γουστα και την αποδοχη των πουλιων μας  .Στην τελικη της μορφη μπορουμε να ανακατεψουμε καποιο συμπληρωμα διατροφης σε σκονη στην προτεινομενη ποσοτητα του αναλογα το βαρος της αυγοτροφης ή μπορουμε οταν τριψουμε καλαμποκαλευρο και αυγοτροφη ,πριν γινει αυτο να τριψουμε καλαμποκαλευρο με ποσοτητα γυρης που επιθυμουμε .Επισης στον αρχικο χυλο πριν ψηθει ,μπορει να προστεθει και * *Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*



*Καλη τους ορεξη !!!*
*



*

----------


## legendguards

3 ερωτησεις

ποσο χορταρικο βαζουμε ?

 μπορει να γινει και με καπουτσινο ?

αντι ελαιολαδο μπορουμε να βαλουμε λινελαιο ?

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη το χορταρικο δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να μετρηθει ντε και καλα σε ακριβεια ,αλλα πανω κατω οσο βλεπεις στη φωτο 

Καπουτσινο να διευκρινισω οτι εννοεις το  *Nasturtium ( Tropaeolum )  ποστ 194**Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*που ειναι ισχυροτατη πηγη λουτεινης .Σαφως αφου ειναι οπως ειχαμε δει βρωσιμο .Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει για να ξερω αποδοχη ( ειχανε χαλασει οσα ειχα φυτρωσει στις διακοπες του καλοκαιριου ) 

Λινελαιο οχι στο ψησιμο .Τα πολυακορεστα λιπαρα οξεα (ω3  ,ω6 ) και οι πηγες τους χαλανε με την θερμανση .Μπορεις στην αυτροφη την τελικη να βαζεις ωμο για να δωσει πατεε υφη αλλα να ειναι για την ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης της ιδιας ημερας για μεγιστα οφελη .Στο τηγανι μονο ελαιολαδο που εχει μονοακορεστα και κυριως λιπαρα οξεα

----------


## kostaskirki

Φαίνεται πολύ αφράτη και θεωρώ πως η αποδοχή στα πουλιά θα είναι άψογη! 
Σίγουρα θα την δοκιμάσω σύντομα! !
Βλέπω να βγαίνει σύντομα κάτι παρόμοιο στα ράφια των Pet Shop.  Χα χα χα!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη

----------


## jk21

χαχα εγω παλι δεν το βλεπω !  

τα πετ σοπ εχουν εγκυρα προιοντα , βασισμενα σε επιστημονικες ερευνες που εχουν κανει οι μεγαλες εταιριες με εξοδα τους για τα δικα μας πουλακια ! οι φτιαχτες αυγοτροφες ειναι τυχαιες ιδιοκατασκευες οπως βλεπεις , που δημιουργουν υποβιταμινωσεις   :winky:   ::   :Anim 26:

----------


## stefos

δημητρη ερωτηση, το διατηρουμε καταψυξη σαν τις αλλες αυγοτροφες?

----------


## jk21

οτι διατηρειται σαφως διατηρειται .απλα αν παγωσει στην μορφη της χωρις την προσθηκη επιπλεον καλαμποκαλευρου στο τελος ,πιστευω οτι οταν ξεπαγωσει δεν θα εχει οκ υφη ,αλλα ισως βγαλει υγρασια .Δεν το εχω κανει να δω .Το θυμαμαι απο αυτη  *Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο της μάσκας της καρδερίνας*που την ξεπαγωνα πανω σε χαρτι απορροφητικο κουζινας

----------


## legendguards

Θα βγάλει υγρασία λόγω των χορταρικών όταν βγει από την καταψυξη

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

περι αποδοχης .....




εχω βαλει και τις δυο εκδοχες στην ταιστρα 

προσεξτε πως εχουν παρει θεση και τα αλλα δυο  (ειναι η μοναδικη ταιστρα με αυγοτροφη )

----------


## Θοδωρής

πολυ ωραια φαινεται.
Εγω θα προσθετα εξτρα εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας 2-3 κουταλιες τις σουπας και σπιρουλινα 1/3 κγ

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο ειναι απο τις καρδερινες  .η αποδοχη απο τα πουλια φαινεται στις φωτο .το μεσημερι βρηκα οτι βλεπετε στα τρια κλουβια  και μπηκε επιπλεον .Στις καρδερινες τους  αρεσει η αρχικη εκδοχη χωρις προσθηκη καλαμποκαλευρου και λιγου λαδιου μετα .Τα καναρινια δεν εχουν τετοια ψευτοδιλληματα ... τα εχω εκπαιδευμενα χαχαχα

Αρχισε να τσιμπαει λιγο και η Λαζαρινα που μεχρι τωρα δεν μου τρωει τις αλλες

----------


## kostaskirki

Μετα απο αυτες τις φωτο δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται να ξαναπουμε κατι περι αποδοχης!!
Και ειδικα αφου εφαγε και η Λαζαρινα!! Χα χα χα 
Ερχεται και στα pet.....

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε ... δεν εφαγε ... ψιλοεφαγε ! μην παρουμε και θαρρος χαχαχα 

Στα σπορια παντως ερχεται ρε παιδια ,πριν ακομα αφησω το καγκελακι που συγκρατει την ταιστρα !!!

----------


## teo24

Απο βδομαδα κυριος θα την δοκιμασουμε κι αυτη....

Σ'ευχαριστουμε.... ::

----------


## kaper

την δοκιμασα και γω σήμερα νομιζω ειναι η πιο ωραια συνταγη που εχω φτιάξει. ...τρομερη αποδοχη και στην καρδερινα μ και  στο μωσαικο και στο timbrado μ που ειναι δυσκολο  στο φαγητο ουτε καν λαχανικα δεν τρωει...ευχαριστουμε κυριε δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Κωστα βρηκες ταραξακο ή με αλλο χορταρικο; εβγαλες καμμια φωτο οταν την ετοιμασες να δουμε υφη ;

----------


## kaper

ταραξακο δεν βρηκα εβαλα σπανακι ωμό και ταραξακο αποξηραμένο....δεν βρηκα ωμο ταραξακο ουτε στη λαϊκή.....θα ποσταρω το μεσημέρι η το απόγευμα...

----------


## jk21

Ταραξακο μονο σε παρκα και χωραφια μπορουμε να βρουμε .

Στη λαικη αν υπαρχει ,υπαρχει ενα συγγενικο ειδος μαλλον (δεν εχω βρει την πραγματικη ονομασια και στο διαδικτυο γραφουν οτι να ναι ακομα και αυτοι που πουλανε σπορο ... ) που μοιαζει με αυτον και το πουλανε ως << καβουρακι  >> συνηθως απο 3 εως 5 το κιλο ( σαν αγριοραδικο του βουνου )




πρεπει να ειναι και αυτο ταραξακο αλλα οχι το υποειδος officinale που γνωριζουμε 

μοιαζει με το 

Taraxacum   holmboei

----------


## jk21

μολις 3 μερες που την εφτιαξα και δεν εχει μεινει ουτε το 1/4 .... δεν θα προλαβω να δω πως ειναι οταν την βγαζεις απο την καταψυξη .Δεν την εχω βαλει ακομα 

η λιγη που μου χει μεινει 



δειτε υφη



τελικα για μενα δεν χρειαζεται επιπλεον προσθηκη αλευρου αφου ετοιμασθεις 

την τριβετε λιγη λιγη με το μουλτι να μην ειναι μεγαλα κομματια (θελει παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις και οχι συνεχεις να μην λασπωνει ) και γινετε σουπερ 

Αποδοχη πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο την αναμενομενη !!!!

----------


## johnrider

Συνταγη φουρνου



σπανακι, μπροκολο, αρακα, μελι, καλαμποκαλευρο,ελαιολαδο και 2 αυγα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Αν αντι για καλαμποκαλευρο βαλουμε πολεντα υπαρχει θεμα?

----------


## jk21

κανενα ! ισως εχει και καλυτερη υφη .Απλα ειναι ακριβοτερη

----------


## nikolaslo

Οκ μες τις επομενες μερες θα φτιαξω ειχα παρει 4 σακουλακια για αλλη αυγοτροφη οταν ημουν Σκυρο και τωρα μου εχουν μείνει αλλα δυο θα τα φτιαξω αμεσα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Αποψε εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη με τη διαφορα οτι εβαλα πολεντα και ηταν πολυ νερουλη και για να δεσει λιγο εβαλα και μια κουταλια της σουπας ρυζαλευρο ισως γιαυτο εμενα ειναι λιγο πιο ανοιχτοχρωμη.
Παντως ειναι ευκολη και γρηγορη συνταγη ευχαριστουμε κ.Δημητρη.

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλοφαγωτη να ειναι!!

----------


## jk21

Παιδια εγω σημερα εφτιαξα καινουργια ... παει η αλλη  ...

Με απλωμα πανω στο κεραμικο τηγανι και πολυ σιγανη φωτια και ανακατευοντας σε τακτικα διαστηματα ,μπορει καποιος να την αφαιρεσει ανετα υγρασια 


Προσοχη τονιζω αλλη μια φορα : οχι τηγανι με επιστρωση αντικολλητικη απο ΤΕΦΛΟΝ !!! μονο κεραμικη

----------


## nikolaslo

Απο αποδοχή ειμαστε μια χαρα ειμαστε.

----------


## jk21

ποσο ειχες βαλει;

----------


## nikolaslo

Δυο κοφτες κουταλιες του γλυκου

----------


## jk21

Αυριο δεν θα βρισκεις τιποτα  ....

----------


## teo24

Aντε να δουμε,ολο στην κουζινα μας εχεις...

Απο χορτα εβαλα σπανακι,αγριο ραδικι,σταμναγκαθι,αποξηρα  μενο ταραξακο και μιση κοκκινη πιπερια.Ολα τ'αλλα οπως στην συνταγη.
Εχθες το μεσημερι εβαλα 3/4 της αυγοθηκης,τα 5 καναρινια και το ιδιοτροπο καρδερινοκαρο μεχρι να κοιμηθουν δεν αφησαν ιχνος,η καρδερινα κατι λιγο το αφησε.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnrider

σε λιγο θα ανοιξουμε  φυλλο για πιτα δεν την γλιτωνουμε.

----------


## teo24

> σε λιγο θα ανοιξουμε  φυλλο για πιτα δεν την γλιτωνουμε.


Εγω αρχισα προετοιμασια παντως

----------


## nikolaslo

> Αυριο δεν θα βρισκεις τιποτα  ....


Να βαζω καθημερινα?

----------


## jk21

εγω βαζω .....

----------


## nikolaslo

Στα καναρινια?
Δεν εχουμε θεμα με τα λιπαρα?

----------


## jk21

ποια λιπαρα; των χορταρικων ; του καλαμποκιου που ειναι λιγοτερο λιπαρο και απο το κεχρι; ή των 2 αυγων που θα τα φανε ποσο πουλια σε ποσες μερες;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Θα την δοκιμάσω και αυτή την αυγοτροφή.
Μόνο που θα την ψήσω στον αέρα στο φούρνο. 
Το Σκ που θα την κάνω θα ανεβάσω φωτό και εντυπώσεις από τους δοκιμαστές.

----------


## johnrider

> Συνταγη φουρνου
> 
> 
> 
> σπανακι, μπροκολο, αρακα, μελι, καλαμποκαλευρο,ελαιολαδο και 2 αυγα.

----------


## jk21

Φυλλα μπροκολου , Σπανακι , Ταραξακο , Πιπερια φλωρινης , Αρακας

Αυγα

Καλαμποκαλευρο 

Ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο και λιγο γαλα 


Ψησιμο στο κεραμικο τηγανι σε χαμηλη φωτια αρχικα μεχρι να πηξει στο 7 στα 10 του ματιου και μετα το πηξιμο της << ομελετας >>  , αργα στο 3 με 4 του ματιου ανακατευοντας ,θρυμματιζονας με σπατουλα σιλικονης ,κατι που οδηγει σε υφη με υγρασια μεν ωστε να το λατρευουν τα πουλια ,οχι λασπερη ομως και διακριτα θρυμματιζομενη  .Δεν εχει αναγκη θρυμματισμου μετα στο μουλτι 







Στο τελος εχω αναμιξει λιγο πριν την βγαλω απο το ματι και συνδιασμο βρασμενης κινοα και γυρης (την ανεμιξα στο μουλτι με την κινοα οταν εβρασε ) .Στη δευτερη φωτο ειναι διακριτα καποια σπορια κινοα αν και εχω τουλαχιστον μια χουφτα σπορους 

Με την καταλληλη επιπλεον προσθηκη αυγου ή συνδιασμου αλευρων και οχι μονο καλαμποκιου στην αναπαραγωγη  ,νομιζω εχουμε πια την ιδανικη μορφη αυγοτροφης σε σχεση με καθε αλλη που εχει παρουσιασθει εδω μεσα και συγκρισιμη μονο με την κρεμωδη   *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*


που η μια θα κερδισει την αλλη ,μονο στο θεμα της αποδοχης και πιστευω δεν ειναι στανταρ αλλα θεμα πουλιων 

Για οποιον αγχωνεται μηπως δεν ειναι πληρης τροφη ,δεν εχει παρα να προσθεσει στο αρχικο μιγμα που θα τριψει στο μουλτι και ποσοτητα πολυβιταμινης με αμινοξεα που αντιστοιχει στο βαρος της αυγοτροφης 


Για μενα πια ,δεν υπαρχει καμμια δικαιολογια για καθε ενα που εχει να διαθεσει χρονο να παει να αγορασει αυγοτροφη απο το πετ σοπ και δεν εχει 15 λεπτα να κανει αυτο το συμπλεγμα θρεπτικοτατων ουσιων ! Οτι ειχα να δωσω σαν ιδεα το εδωσα .Αν δεν πιεσουμε τις εταιριες στη βελτιωση των προιοντων τους ,ειτε παρουσιαζοντας τα πραγματικα συστατικα τους ειτε βελτιωνοντας τα , ειναι πια δικια μας ευθυνη και μονο με μειωση της ζητησης των προιοντων τους θα το πετυχουμε .Αλλιως αυτο μας αξιζει .Ισως δεν αξιζει στα πουλια ,αλλα δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι ... 

Με εμπιστευεστε εδω ,στο facebook με πμ , φανερα ,για θεμα υγειας των πουλιων σας  ,ενω δεν ειμαι γιατρος  και το διαλαλω .Επιμενω ομως σε καποια πραγματα στο θεμα της διατροφης ,δηλωνω σιγουρος για την ποιοτητα καποιων πραγματων και την αμφιβολια μου για καποια αλλα  ,αλλα εκει ... φωνη βοωντος   :sad: 



Ευχομαι καποια μερα οι καρδερινες να ειναι μονο εκτροφης και να ταιζονται οτι τις αξιζει !

Ευχομαι καποια μερα τα κοκκινα καναρινια να μην μπουκωνονται σε υπερβολικη κανθαξανθινη μετρημενη με τον εγωισμο μας και οχι με ορια ασφαλειας για αυτα και αυγοτροφες σαν αυτη και αλλες φυσικες πηγες χρωστικης να βοηθησουν σε ομορφα αποτελεσματα στα πουλια σας 

Ευχομαι οι παπαγαλαδες να μην περιμενετε να σας ερθει απο αλλη ηπειρο ξηροτροφη πελλετοποιημενη για να δωσετε κατι αξιο και θρεπτικο στα πουλια σας περαν των οχι ιδανικων γευματων με σπορους


Ευχομαι αλλα δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος  .Δεν μπορω ομως να κανω κατι αλλο !

----------


## panos70

Θοδωρη διχνει παρα πολυ καλη και μου αρεσε στην οψη οτι δεν λασπωνει καθολου δεν ειναι πολτος αλλα ειναι χοντροκομμενο για φαινονται καθαρα αυτα  που εχεις βαλει μεσα για να επιλεγουν τι θελουν να φανε

----------


## legendguards

Για να γινει κατι αναλογο θρεπτικα με την κρεμωδη για να δινεται σε καιρο αναπαραγωγης με νεοσσους , τι πρεπει να προσθεσουμε συγκεκριμενα σε αυγα ? και ποτε τα βαζουμε τα αυγα ? στο τελος βρασμενα και τριμμενα στο μουλτι ?

----------


## jk21

Αν και δινει πρωτεινη και ο αρακας  , δεν θα σας μπλεξω με λεπτομερειες αλλα θα τις συγκρινουμε στην ποσοτητα αμυλουχων αλευρων και αυγων 

η παρουσα εχει 2 αυγα πληρη και 4 κουταλιες της σουπας καλαμποκαλευρο

η  Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς  εχει 6 κουταλιες της σουπας αλευρα και 2 πληρη αυγα και  5 ασπραδια 

Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις στην παρουσα αυγοτροφη στο ταισμα των νεοσσων ,ειναι να προσθεσεις αλλα 5 ασπραδια και αλλες 2 κουταλιες αλευρα που ομως δεν θα ειναι καλαμποκι αλλα σιταλευρο ή αλευρο βρωμης .Στο συνολο των  6 κουταλιων αλευρων ,θα ελεγα 2 μονο τελικα να ειναι καλαμποκι τοτε και τα αλλα 4  ειτε μισα μισα βρωμη ,σιταλευρο ή ολα το ενα απο τα δυο .

 Αν αφαιρεσουμε το νερο απο τα χορταρικα που προσθετουμε ,θα βλεπαμε σε σχετικους πινακες 
πχ για το σπανακι 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2626/2

οτι η πρωτεινη μπορει να ειναι λιγο λιγοτερη απο τους υδατανθρακες ( 2.9 γρ με 3.6 αντιστοιχα και 91.4 νερο ) αλλα η ελλειψη λιπαρων ( 0.4 γρ στα 100 γρ ) δινει επι ξηρου αν καθομασταν να το υπολογισουμε σχεδον 35 %  πρωτεινη   (2.9 γρ στα  8 γρ στερεων συστατικων αν αθροισουμε πρωτεινες λιπαρα υδατανθρακες  )  .Αρα μαλλον μας προσθετουν πρωτεινη (δεν ειναι χαζα τα πουλια που τρωνε ακομα και γρασιδι στη φυση για να ταισουν τα μωρα τους )  παρα μας την μειωνουν 


Παρολα αυτα δεν τα παιρνω υποψη και προτεινω τα επιπλεον ασπραδια να μπουν κανονικα .Αυτο ομως που μπορει να γινει ειναι αντι 5 ασπραδια , να προσθεσουμε  1 ολοκληρο αυγο επιλεον και 3 ασπραδια ,αφου τα χορταρικα ριχνουν τα συνολικα λιπαρα και μας παιρνει να βαλουμε και επιπλεον κροκο αντι σκετο ασπραδι .Αν συνυπολογισουμε οτι η κρεμωδη ηταν συνταγη με λιγοτερο απο 10 % λιπαρα  ,ανετα αν θελουμε μονο στο ταισμα ,οχι σε προετοιμασια  ,να βαλουμε περαν των 2 αρχικων αυγων της συνταγης αλλα 2 ολοκληρα και 1 ασπραδι 


Δηλαδη στην φουλ ενισχυμενη εκδοχη της για ταισμα νεοσσων να εχουμε συνολο  4 ολοκληρα αυγα (ασπραδι ,κροκος ) και 1 ασπραδι και 6 κουταλιες της σουπας αλευρα

----------


## jk21

για να ειμαι ακριβης η πρωτεινη του σπανακιου επι ξηρου που εδωσα για παραδειγμα  ,ειναι τελικα γυρω στο 30 % γιατι δεν ειχα προσθεσει τις απεπτες ινες (ash ) στο συνολο των στερεων για να βγαλω το ποσοστο

----------


## legendguards

δηλαδη αντι 2 αυγα που ειχε η αρχικη εκδοση θα βαλουμε 4 ολοκληρα και ενα αυγο  , και αλευρα αντι 4 κουταλια να βαλουμε 6 , σωττα τα εγραψα

----------


## jk21

4 ολοκληρα και ενα ασπραδι θες να πεις  .... ναι ! αλλα αναφερομαι μονο σε ταισμα νεοσσων ιθαγενων 

εκτος περιοδου ταισματος να ειναι πιο ελαφρια

----------


## legendguards

αν αλλαξουν τα συγκεκριμενα χορταρικα με καποια αλλα θα υπαρξει διαφορα στην θρεπτικη συσταση της αυγοτροφης ?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έφτιαξα την αρχική συνταγή και η αποδοχή από το καναρίνι ήταν στο 100%
Τα παπαγαλάκια δύστροπα, όπως πάντα, δεν την ακούμπησαν καν.

Πόσο συχνά μπορώ να τη δίνω? 

Πολύ καλή συνταγή Δημήτρη! 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη οπως στον ανθρωπο καλα ειναι να τρωμε διαφορα χορταρικα και λαχανικα (κατα προτιμηση απο τα πιο θρεπτικα ) εναλλαξ για να παιρνουμε ποικιλια απο οσα μας δινει το καθενα και στα πουλια μπορει να γινονται εναλλαγες ,διαλεγοντας απο αυτα που εχουμε αναφερει εδω  *Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*και ζωχο μπορουμε να βαζουμε και ραδικια και γλυστριδα και τσουκνιδα και σεσκουλο και ροκα και αλλα  .....


εγω δινω σχεδον καθε μερα  Μαργαριτα

----------


## johnrider

ιδια υλικα οπως πριν και λιγο περισσοτερο καλαμποκαλευρο και ψησιμο σε φουρνο.
με προσθηκη γυρης οταν σερβιρεται

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιαννη ποση ωρα περιπου στον φουρνο και σε ποσους βαθμους?

----------


## johnrider

Το εβαλα 10 λεπτα στους 180 με αερα σε λαδοκολλα. το εβγαλα και του εριξα ενα  ανακατεμα με ενα πιρουνι για να μην αρπαξει απο πανω και το ξανα εβαλα αλλα 5 λεπτα.
Oταν κρυωσε το περασα στο μουλτι.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν θες βαλε αναλυτικα υλικα και παρουσιαση με φωτο ξανα (αυτες που εχεις ή οποιες αλλες ) την συνταγη και την διαδικασια να υπαρχει και η εκδοχη του φουρνου ! Πολλα παιδια θελουν να την κανουν αλλα το κεραμικο τηγανι ηταν ενα εμποδιο για αυτα  (εννοειται αν θες και ξεχωρα σε δικο σου θεμα . οπως προτιμας εσυ ειτε εδω ειτε σε δικο σου )

----------


## teo24

Αυτη την φορα στον φουρνο οπως ακριβως την εψησε και ο Γιαννης johnrider.
Υλικα και δοσολογιες τα γνωστα μας με καποια εξτρα.

καλαμποκαλευρο,αρακας,καλα  μποκι,σπανακι,πιπερια φλωρινης,αποξηραμενο ταραξακο,λαδι,αυγα,γαλα,παπ  ρικα,σουμακ και μελι που ξεχασα να βαλω στη φωτο.Μετα το ψησιμο και το περασμα απ το multi μπορω να πω οτι σαν υφη βγηκε οτι καλυτερο εχω κανει ως τωρα.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## johnrider

Αποτελεσματα λουτεΐνης.

----------


## legendguards

Πολυ ωραια η μασκα Γιαννη ,μπραβο ,και εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος με το χρωματισμο της μασκας απο την λουτεινη , αλλα χρησημοποιουσα ταυτοχρονα το RED MASK





> Αποτελεσματα λουτεΐνης.

----------


## johnrider

Σημερα πηγα να φτιαξω νεα πρασινη αυγοτροφη και μου βγηκε πορτοκαλι λογο ελλειψης λαχανικων.
5-6 κεφαλάκια μπρόκολο, μιση πιπεριά κόκκινη κέρατο, μια κουταλια λάδι, ελάχιστο αρακα που ειχα, 3 αβγά, πολτό από πορτοκαλι μια κουταλια, και καλαμποκαλευρο οσο για να γινει χυλος το μιγμα. Στον φουρνο για 20 λεπτα στους 190 με αερα και μετα στο μπλεντερ οταν κρυωσε.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ! δεν χρειαζεται να εχουμε παντα τα ιδια υλικα απο χορταρικα ,λαχανικα και φρουτα ! ποικιλια !!!!!

συντομα οταν τελειωσει η παρτιδα που εχω ,θα δουμε και με προσθηκη γλυκοπατατας 

η υφη ειναι απαιχτη  .η τελευταια που εκανα και παρουσιασα σε παπαγαλους 

*Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*γινεται αναρπαστη !

----------


## teo24

Κοιτα πως τα εφερε η κουβεντα.Χθες πηρα μια γλυκοπατατα και ηθελα να ρωτησω πως να την βαλω μεσα στην αυγοτροφη.Για πειτε μπας και την κανω τωρα και να την δωσω το πρωι.

----------


## teo24

Την βρηκα την απαντηση ..... :: 

Αυγοτροφή για York και κόκκινα καναρίνια

----------


## jk21

την κανεις πουρε οπως εκει 
*Αυγοτροφή για York και κόκκινα καναρίνια*
και την προσθετεις στο χυλο που αναφερουμε εδω .Η διαφορα ειναι η ελαφρα  χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια ψησιματος και ο αρκετα συντομοτερος χρονος ωστε να διατηρησει μερους της υγρασιας και να εχει την υφη που θελουμε

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ καλη συνταγη αυτη βρε παιδια και αλλαζεις και τα λαχανικα αναλογα με το μπορεις να βρεις.

----------


## teo24

> την κανεις πουρε οπως εκει 
> *Αυγοτροφή για York και κόκκινα καναρίνια*
> 
> 
> 
> και την προσθετεις στο χυλο που αναφερουμε εδω .Η διαφορα ειναι η ελαφρα  χαμηλοτερη θερμοκρασια ψησιματος και ο αρκετα συντομοτερος χρονος ωστε να διατηρησει μερους της υγρασιας και να εχει την υφη που θελουμε



Παει κι αυτη.Απο πρασιναδα ειχα μονο ζωχο κι αφου εκανα την λουτεινης οπως λεμε εβαλα και τον πουρε στο μουλτι και τα εφερα 2 στροφες.Το μονο οτι την εψησα κανα μισαωρο στον φουρνο γιατι ηταν χυλος.Οταν κρυωσε την εκανα ξανα στο μουλτι με λιγο εξτρα καλαμποκαλευρο οπως λες στα York.Αποδχη δεν θα ελεγα οτι πεσαν και με τα μουτρα αλλα την τελειωσαν την αυγοθηκη σε μια μερα.

----------


## jk21

ισως χωρις την προσθηκη εξτρα καλαμποκαλευρου ,στην πιο υδαρη μορφη της να ειχε ακομα περισσοτερη .Τα γαρδελια τουλαχιστον την προτιμου προς αυτη τη μορφη .Ισα ισα να μην ειναι ενιαια μαζα

----------


## George.72

Δημήτρη (jk21) ευχαριστούμε για τη συνταγή που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας... πολύ σύντομα σκοπεύω να τη φτιάξω.... αλλά έχω δύο ερωτήσεις, κατά την εκτίμησή σου, υπάρχουν απώλειες θρεπτικών ουσιών λόγω ψησίματος? και πόσο διάστημα μπορούμε να τη διατηρήσουμε στη ψύξη?

----------


## jk21

οσο απωλεια εχει το ψωμι που τρωμε και τα υλικα για παστιτσιο πριν ψηθουνε και μετα  ...

καποια πραγματα αναγκαστικα συμβαινουν αλλα δεν ειναι κρισιμα σε τιμες .Το κακο των μαγειρεμενων τροφων ειναι κυριως το χασιμο των ενζυμων ,ομως πως θα μπορουσες να δωσεις ωμο αυγο; γινεται; 


με ποια υλικα εχεις προγραμματισει να την φτιαξεις;  σε κεραμικο τηγανι ή σε φουρνο; μια χαρα παντως γινεται και σε φουρνο αρκει να μην ψηθει πολυ ωρα (αντε κανενα 20λεπτο ) και μεχρι 150 το πολυ βαθμους ,ωστε να κρατησει ποσοτητα υγρασιας

----------


## George.72

Σκέφτομαι για ψήσιμο (φούρνο)... και λέω να ξεκινήσω με μπρόκολο, σπανάκι, αρακά και καρότο + τα υπόλοιπα...για το χρονικό διάστημα συντήρησης?

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ! αν τα εχεις μεσα σε ζεστη , αρκουν τα αυγα οπως ειναι .Αν εξω βαλε 1 τουλαχιστον επιπλεον στην αρχικη συνταγη 

στο ποστ 43 αναφερονται αναλυτικα τυχον παραλλαγες αναλογα με τις αναγκες της εποχης 


αλλα και με ξηρους καρπους και μπανανα συν τα αλλα , ειναι σουπερ

*Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !*μην κοιτας που λεω για παπαγαλους ... και για σενα κανει  (εκτος απο τις καρδερινες ) !

----------


## George.72

Έτοιμη και η δική μου κατασκευή: Μπρόκολο, σπανάκι, αρακά, καλαμπόκι, καρύδια, 3 αυγά, γάλα, μέλι και καλαμποκάλευρο, ψήσιμο στο φούρνο (με αέρα) στους 140β. για 20 λεπτά.
Καλή τους όρεξη!!!!!!
Που τη διατηρώ ? και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα?

----------


## jk21

στο ψυγειο ποσοτητες 3 ημερων (εσυ ξερεις ποσο θες για τα πουλια που εχεις ) 

η υπολοιπη σε δοσεις 3 ημερων στην καταψυξη .Ξεπαγωμα και διατηρηση στο ψυγειο για 3 ημερες το πολυ .Μπορει να κρατα και αλλο αλλα μην το υπερβαινεις  

Εχει κρατησει υγρασια; πως την βλεπεις;

----------


## George.72

> Εχει κρατησει υγρασια; πως την βλεπεις;


από υγρασία καθόλου... μια χαρά είναι..... μου άρεσε πολύ η υφή της, τώρα από αποδοχή.... θα σου πω αύριο....

----------


## johnrider

Oταν την φτιαχνω κραταω μια ποσοτητα για 2 ημερες στην συντηρηση και την υπολοιποι στην καταψυξη. Oταν χρειαζομαι να βαλω το επομενο πρωι το βραδυ ξυνω με ενα κουταλι την ποσοτητα που θελω απο την καταψυξη και το βαζω στην συντηρηση.

----------


## kostaskirki

Ετοιμη και η δικη μου!! Πολυ ευκολη ακομα και για ασχετους στην κουζινα!! Χα χα χα 
Σε λιγο θα μπει στα πουλια και θα δουμε την αποδοχη που θα εχει! Απο υφη και μυρωδια παντως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη!
Η συνταγη ειναι οπως ακριβως του jk21 απλα εβαλα τσουκνιδα, μπροκολο και ζωχο και την εψησα στον φουρνο!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αν σου κανουν τις δυσκολες οι << ομορφες >> που δεν νομιζω αν εχει υγρασια η τροφη , με ελαχιστο λαδακι και ανακατεμα με το κουταλι ( μισο στα 100 ml τροφης ) θα γλειφουν και τις ταιστρες

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη δεν χρειάστηκε τίποτα!  Η αποδοχή ήταν πέρα από το αναμενόμενο καλή για πρώτη φορά! ! Την έβαλα σε καναρινια, φλωρια και καρδερίνες!  Όλα την τίμησαν με το παραπάνω! Μπορώ να πω ότι έφαγαν μέχρι σκασμου! !
Η τέλεια αυγό τροφή!  Μπράβο Δημήτρη!

----------


## johnrider

Νομιζω εχει να κανει και με το χρωμα οσο πιο πρασινη τοσο περισσοτερη  αποδοχη εχουν.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα στο ποστ 40 ειχα πει καποια πραγματα .Ημουν σιγουρος για αυτο που βλεπετε σιγα σιγα ενας ενας ...

----------


## legendguards

Τι τρωτε ρε παιδια και δεν μας δινεται  :eek:

----------


## legendguards

Αυτό τρώνε παιδιά 



Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ποτε προλαβες ρε και την εφτιαξες και την εδωσες ; χτες τα λεγαμε ....   :: 

βλεπεις ειναι τοοοοοσο δυσκολο να το αποφασισει και να την κανει καποιος ,που προτιμα να τρεχει στα πετ σοπ ή να περιμενει να του στειλει το eshop την  << εγκυρη >>


Δωστε να φανε και να φχαριστηθουν τα πουλια σας !!! δωστε φρεσκαδα !!!!

----------


## johnrider

> Αυτό τρώνε παιδιά 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk






 ::

----------


## George.72

Δεύτερη κατασκευή: Ζοχός, σπανάκι,2 Brazilian nuts, 2 αυγά, γάλα εβαπορέ 1κ.σ., μέλι και καλαμποκάλευρο, ψήσιμο στο φούρνο (με αέρα) στους 140β. για 20 λεπτά.
[IMG][/IMG]
Με απίστευτη αποδοχή...τόσο στα καναρίνια όσο και στα γαρδέλια

----------


## jk21

αυτο το χρωμα αλλο πραγμα !!!! ειναι να μην εχει αποδοχη ;

----------


## George.72

> αυτο το χρωμα αλλο πραγμα !!!! ειναι να μην εχει αποδοχη ;


Σπιτικό και υγιεινό Δημήτρη, τουλάχιστον ξέρουμε τι πράγματα έχει μέσα....

...ξέχασα να γράψω ότι έχει και ένα μικρό καρότο (βιολογικό).

----------


## kostas karderines

George 72 ποσά θες να μου φτιάξεις κάνα δύο κιλά?  ::

----------


## George.72

> George 72 ποσά θες να μου φτιάξεις κάνα δύο κιλά?


Για εσένα αφιλοκερδώς... και υπάρχει και δείγμα αν θες.... αρκεί να  :Party0016:

----------


## kostas karderines

Με συγκινήσες ρε παλιόπαιδο ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Κωστα δεν εχεις πλεον δικαιολογια εχεις νομιζω αρκετες πλεον προτασεις για αυγοτροφες handmade πρεπει να παρεις τις αποφασεις σου.....

----------


## legendguards

Η σημερινη συνταγη με το τρειο της κορυφης στην λουτεινη , kale ,  taraxacum officianale , nasturtium tropaelum





Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα κιτρινοκοκκινα τι ειναι ; γυρη;

----------


## legendguards

> τα κιτρινοκοκκινα τι ειναι ; γυρη;


Ναι,την εβαλα στο τελος

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

καλοφαγωτη  !!! τουρμπο

----------


## cockas

Και μια δικιά μου εκδοχή που έκανα και δεν έμεινε στην ταιστρα ούτε για δείγμα
Μαρούλι μιας και αυτό είχα από το χωριό βιολογικό,2 κουταλιές αρακά,2 κουταλιές λάδι, 2 αυγά(από το χωριό πάλι) :Happy0062: , και 4 κουταλιές πολέντα βιολογική, μέλι δεν είχα και δεν έβαλα

Στο Φούρνο στους 180οC για κανα 20λεπτο περίπου

Πριν το ψήσιμο

Και μετά

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Panos_sk_

καλησπερα! θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν αντι για σκετο ταραξακο, συνδυασουμε οχι μονο ενα αλλα περισσοτερα (δλδ σπανακι, ταραξακο), ή (σπανακι, καλε και ζωχο)! γινεται? ευχαριστω!!

----------


## jk21

Φυσικα και γινεται 

ειτε στην ιδια συνολικη ποσοτητα με την ποσοτητα ταραξακου της συνταγης  , ειτε και περισσοτερη ποσοτητα απλα θα σου εχω λιγο παραπανω υγρασια η αυγοτροφη (ειναι βεβαια θεμα γουστου και αποδοχης των πουλιων σου .Αν θελουν με αρκετη υγρασια , να ξερεις δεν πρεπει να μενει ξεχασμενη ολη μερα η αυγοτροφη στην ταιστρα ) 




> *Πλενουμε καλα και καθαριζουμε τη συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα ταραξακου ή καποιου αλλου χορταρικου πλουσιου σε λουτεινη 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...0000000-w.html
> 
> οπως ο ζωχος ,το σπανακι ,το σεσκουλο ,τα kale 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Εναλλακτικα με σιγουρα καλα αποτελεσματα , υπαρχει και αυτη η αυγοτροφη *Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*αν θες να δοκιμασεις και μπορεις και κει να βαλεις αυτα τα χορταρικα

----------


## kostas salonika

Εχθές έκανα για πρώτη φορά την αυγοτροφη.
Καλε 
Αρακά 
Κόκκινη πιπεριά 
Πέταλα κατιφε 
Γάλα 
Ελαιόλαδο 
Αυγά 
Καλαμποκάλευρο
Μέλι 
Και γύρη πριν το σερβίρισμα.




Αποδοχή για πρώτη φορά πολύ επιφυλακτικά.θα δω όταν πάω το απόγευμα πως πήγε.



ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## MacGyver

Έχω παρατηρήσει στα δικά μου πουλιά ότι όταν βάζω καλαμποκάλευρο δεν έχει μεγάλη αποδοχή η αυγοτροφή. Στην επόμενη (κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσω και αυτή τη συνταγή) θα το αντικαταστήσω με άνθος ορύζης ή άνθος  αραβοσίτου

----------


## kostas salonika

Νωντα την δίνω εδώ και 3 μήνες.ακομα τα πουλιά δεν μπορούν να την φάνε ολοκλήρωτηκα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δοκιμαστε και σιταλευρο το κιτρινο το χωριατικο .Εχει μεγαλυτερη θρεπτικη αξια και μπορει να μην εχει πολυ λουτεινη , εχει ομως ενω το ριζαλευρο οχι 

Εναλλακτικα αν κανετε την Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας  και δεν θελετε να την δωσετε στην κρεμωδη μορφη ή δεν εχει αποδοχη , δοκιμαστε να την αφρατεψετε με καλαμποκαλευρο ή χωριατικο σιτου (απο σκληρο σιταρι ) , κανοντας φυσικα τη συνταγη με τις αντιστοιχες πηγες λουτεινης που βαζετε και σε αυτη . Θα δωσει παρομοια υφη στο μουλτι

----------

